# Nochmal Firewire und Suse 9.3



## torsch2711 (8. Juni 2005)

Da auf meinen letzten post keine antwort kam, versuche ich gerade was anderes.
 Wie kann ich erkennen, wenn ich die HDD in die firewirekarte stecke, von welcher device ich die HDD mounten könnte in /dev?

 Wie schon geschildert, sollte ja normalerweise (durch hotplug) in der /var/log/syslog ja etwas eingetragen werden, wird es aber nicht mehr.

 Gibts da andere lösungen?

 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------

